# SLC Resorts



## Kublakan (Nov 9, 2009)

Canyons is a waste of time, it location makes it least favorable on days without fresh snow. 

Solitude and Snowbird are imo the best areas out there. Powder Mountain is great too but I reserve trips out there for fresh powder.


----------



## SBK (Sep 14, 2011)

FWIW IMO if it is going to be strictly groomers go to Solitude especially on weekends.
Get discount lift tickets in town at one of the shops that sell them.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Brighton will probably have the most coverage


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Take a trip down to moab and go climbing! I'd scratch the Canyons, too. It'll all be dicey, so it'll be a toss-up. Locals say Brighton. If you're a traveler/visitor, I suggest the Bird just to check it out.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Kublakan said:


> Canyons is a waste of time, it location makes it least favorable on days without fresh snow.
> 
> Solitude and Snowbird are imo the best areas out there. Powder Mountain is great too but I reserve trips out there for fresh powder.


Shhh. Don't tell anyone about Solitude.


----------



## lakerz213 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. Love Utah and hit it up twice last year. Went to Canyons, Snowbird, Solitude, and Brighton, but I got lucky and the conditions were awesome each time. I'll take the advice and avoid Canyons this time around.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Brighton has the most coverage\open right now followed by Solitude and then Snowbird.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Kublakan said:


> Canyons is a waste of time,


whats wrong with canyons? i thought it looked like a killer place to go! Its huge!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> whats wrong with canyons? i thought it looked like a killer place to go! Its huge!


Nothing is Wrong with the Canyons! The place just doesn't compare (IMHO)to Snowbird (I can find places to avoid crowds), Snowbasin, and maybe even Brighton. I was at the canyons on a less than perfect snow weekend so I just didn't have the best time. Others have pleased me much more.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> whats wrong with canyons? i thought it looked like a killer place to go! Its huge!


The PC resorts don't get as much snow as the BCC\LCC canyons(Alta, Snowbird, Brighton and Solitude) and for me places like "The Canyons" just have far to much leather , fur and yuppies for me to feel at home.

I'd go to Powder Mountain or Snowbasin up in Ogden ANY day of the week over ANY resort in PC but that's me and I"m kinda a salt of the earth kinda guy, that and f%^# fighting with entitled tourists and families.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

neednsnow said:


> Nothing is Wrong with the Canyons! The place just doesn't compare (IMHO)to Snowbird (I can find places to avoid crowds), Snowbasin, and maybe even Brighton. I was at the canyons on a less than perfect snow weekend so I just didn't have the best time. Others have pleased me much more.





hikeswithdogs said:


> The PC resorts don't get as much snow as the BCC\LCC canyons(Alta, Snowbird, Brighton and Solitude) and for me places like "The Canyons" just have far to much leather , fur and yuppies for me to feel at home.
> 
> I'd go to Powder Mountain or Snowbasin up in Ogden ANY day of the week over ANY resort in PC but that's me and I"m kinda a salt of the earth kinda guy, that and f%^# fighting with entitled tourists and families.


oh well thanks!! Ill keep all that in mind when i choose the places to go this year. It seems like everyone has positives to say about solitude, ill have to check that one out.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> oh well thanks!! Ill keep all that in mind when i choose the places to go this year. It seems like everyone has positives to say about solitude, ill have to check that one out.



Solitude is great just make sure they have their "inbound backcountry" area open called HoneyComb canyon even if you not willing to hike there's some insane lines to be had back there, son't be scared by the gates you can go right down the center and it's a blue\black run.


----------



## shmobby (Dec 6, 2011)

I was in Park City about 2 years ago... I went to PCM and the Canyons. Canyons is fun if you stay in the middle runs. The ones on the edge will strand you... lots of polling on skis. boarding those runs is no fun. 

out of curiosity, how come park city mountain is not on your list?


----------



## maurer90 (Nov 26, 2010)

Powder and Snowbasin are both sweet. You will rarely find a crowd at powder. Snowbasin is great to but I bit more expensive, worth it though.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Because of the lack of snow, Brighton or Solitude are probably the best bet right now. While opening day was sick at canyons (untracked tree runs all day), its tracked out and icy now, with their mini terrain park being the only redeeming quality. Snowbird is fun, but no new snow there either.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

bebop_monk said:


> Because of the lack of snow, Brighton or Solitude are probably the best bet right now. While opening day was sick at canyons (untracked tree runs all day), its tracked out and icy now, with their mini terrain park being the only redeeming quality. Snowbird is fun, but no new snow there either.


Yea I think Brighton is the only place with upper areas open, summit and sunrise are still closed at Solitude, snowbird might have Peruvian express running as of today not sure but I can't image coverage Is tthat great unless their blowin like crazy.


----------



## lakerz213 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hit up Honeycomb canyon last year. Was sick!!! Definitely worth the hike. Doesn't look like it's open yet though... Ugh


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes, only make sure to hit Solitude when Honeycomb canyons is open, as pretty much everyone has said. 

Best lines in Utah to be had in my opinion. 

But it make take some time to open, even when there is a huge dump. The avy control on fantasy ridge can be a bitch.

speaking of...






Patrolling Fantasy Ridge - Solitude Avalanche Control - Ski Utah Powder Lounge - YouTube


----------

